# Tips to reduce fat..?? Any one used sauna belt?



## windchimes (Aug 11, 2008)

Guys, My job asks me to sit in front of PC for most of the time and I fail to do
my morning walk regularly due to many reasons which also include climatic conditions these days. The problem is I have put on a lot of weight especially on my waist.
I would love to know any digitians facing similar problem or someone who is fighting it
successfully? Any tips to tone my waist size.

Also anyone used this Sauna Belt? Heard it is a fake thing and it is only temporary lose of water weight through sweat. But a few are there supporting this device too. Anyone here using/used this device?


----------



## Chirag (Aug 11, 2008)

Nahh no sauna belt.. forget them.. jst start walking, i weather, walk inside home, jog at one place for 3-4 minutes, try skipping... and running is bestttt to reduce fat..


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't ever trust ads for products like sauna belt.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 11, 2008)

ok. Any good tips here for reducing fat..??


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2008)

Do cardio 40 minutes daily.Watch your diet,eat healthy food and cut down sugary and oily stuff.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 11, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Do cardio 40 minutes daily.



what is "cardio"? ..And let me add no gym/fitness center near my home. So that isn't an option


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2008)

Cardio is short for cardiovascular.Cardiovascular exercise is exercise that raises your heart rate and keeps it elevated for a period of time 

Example-running,jogging,cycling,swimming,walking.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

^^
*www.clipartof.com/images/clipart/xsmall2/13191_orange_man_jumping_rope_during_a_cardio_workout.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 11, 2008)

I want to achieve some muscular build. Any tips for the same.

Have slimmed down a lot recently


----------



## windchimes (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Have slimmed down a lot recently



HOWWWW...???


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 11, 2008)

Was down with fever. That's how I became slim. 

That's why, I have to gain some weight.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 11, 2008)

well..just do the reverse of what our advisors are saying..
Else this thread will move in the opposite direction.

Lol..

May be you can consult a doc.there are many ayurvedic syrups available. "Chyavanprash" , "Seven Seas" etc may be a good option.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 11, 2008)

@ Cool G5 - Eat,eat like there is no tomorrow 
@ windchimes - Look what you are eating and get up early and walk for as long as you can in the morning!


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 12, 2008)

for getting lean....cardio is the best trusted way


----------



## nishantv2003 (Aug 12, 2008)

well i can give some advise, but i dont think u will do as much i did... but do try it..
-i walked(not very fast but not slow also) 12km in the morn(any time i woke up 9am or 11am), it took abt 2hrs to complete.

-then when i returned home, i rest for 15min and then drink water(slowly).

-after drinking water, i use to drink milk/juice.

-now directly, lunch time at 1:30pm or 2pm, i took a bowl full of pulses(daal) and in tht bowl, cooked in very little oil n salt cabbage(pattagobhi) with 1 chapati(torn into little pices)... all of them put together in a bowl.. n i use to eat them.

-eve time, a cup of tea/milk and 1-2 marrie biscuit(not the glucose one).

-and for dinner, same bowl of daal n 1 chapati with cabbage or salad.

thts it.... n i reduced 40kgs in 10months...
i use to b 120kgs n now im 80kgs..

but i wont recomed to reduce ur weight as fast as i did, it has its own drawbacks...
so try to walk more and controll ur diet...

P.S. some times i use to skip dinner and walk another 8-10km insted in the night... i gives drastic change...


----------



## raksrules (Aug 12, 2008)

Exercising.... the only option that works. Hook on your Ipod  (or any small music player) and get walking / jogging / running. It works. The results wont be quick but will definitely will be there.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks nishantv2003 for the details. 

And I have heard that it is better to have 4 or 5 small healthy diets daily for
reducing weight.

Anyone knows waist trimming exercises you can do at home (especially in rainy season)?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2008)

windchimes said:


> Guys, My job asks me to sit in front of PC for most of the time and I fail to do
> my morning walk regularly due to many reasons which also include climatic conditions these days. The problem is I have put on a lot of weight especially on my waist.
> I would love to know any digitians facing similar problem or someone who is fighting it
> successfully? Any tips to tone my waist size.
> ...


Dude even I'm facing the same problem as you. Firstly a big no to Sauna belt it doesnt work period. Since you mentioned that you dont have a gym nearby then I guess you can go for an early morning walk for say around 45 mins. The other thing you can do is keep a control on the diet. Avoid having dinner after 9 PM , don't eat carbohydrates like rice bread in dinner. Try to have more of vegetables and Fruits. Avoid oily food as suggested. If you want you can also look for this video called Taebo which has some good cardio work out. I think that will help you a lot. Apart from this if at all you need any other info let me know.



windchimes said:


> Thanks nishantv2003 for the details.
> 
> And I have heard that it is better to have 4 or 5 small healthy diets daily for
> reducing weight.
> ...


From whatever I read in books we can't loose weight specifically at certain parts of body. However you can buy a twister from a sports shop which would cost you around Rs 250 that would help you in keeping your waist trim. But as I told you earlier I'm not sure whether we can reduce fat from only certain part of the body.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey ajayritik, So what is your exercise routine like? How are you facing this
problem.?And yes, any extra info related to the same..ALWAYS WELCOME. You can share it hereso that others can benefit.

Tommorow I'm leaving for a meeting and I think I am too much worried whether
I'll be presentable.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 12, 2008)

What do you feel about this routine.

Having a heavy breakfast
Followed by a Lighter Lunch
A tea in the evening
Dinner will be lightest ( i take fruits in dinner).

Is it ok ?


----------



## windchimes (Aug 12, 2008)

Rak007. Yours sound fine.Even I dont eat too much and go with a routine like this.Pure Veggie first of all

A regular breakfast . tea with no sugar

No lunch. At times  a few amount of rice; say a handful

Evening a tea + snacks (I have to remove that snacks and go with
two maries biscuits)

Night - Upma/Chappati (ie Roti)


The problem for me is that I dont find much time to exercise. This is not a lame excuse but a fact. I need to tackle it.

Help me with more simple exercise routines that can be done at home  . Can you name any exercising devices; like ajayritik suggestsed a twister; that wont be that much costly


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2008)

HIIT or High intensity interval training(google it) programme will help you if you don't have much time for exercise.I lost 10 kgs in two months.My tips for weight loss.

1)-Don't starve yourself,you might lose few kilos but it's only water weight(not fat).Your body will go into starvation mode and store everything you eat as fat.

2)-Eat small healthy meals 5-6 times a days,this will keeps your metabolism up and you will burn more calories.

3)-Don't overdo cardio exercises,you will lose huge amount of muscle also.HIIT helps losing more fat and muscle loss is very less as compared to normal cardio(Low intensity interval training)

4) Eat food with low Glycemic index(search google).

5) You can cheat meal once a week.

6) Have patience.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 12, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> 2)-Eat small healthy meals 5-6 times a days,this will keeps your metabolism up and you will burn more calories.




Please elaborate on what shud be eaten. I am a pure veggie as is windchimes so plz suggest accordingly.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2008)

*I am not expert but this diet helped me a lot*.

What to avoid- White bread,junk food,biscuits or sweets (sugary stuff),rice,banana,mangoes.


What to eat- oatmeal(daliya),peas,low fat cheese,skimmed milk,sprouted pulses,beans,lauki,sweet potato,green tea,broccoli,brown bread,peanut butter and every fruit except banana and mango.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 12, 2008)

Cornflakes with Milk ?
Is it a good alternative to Oat meal (Oatmeal tastes very bad IMO)


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2008)

^Corflake is ok.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 12, 2008)

Watch this device Cardio Twister. Is this thing available in India ? And anyone knows how much it costs? Seems pretty good but didnt read any reviews yet

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=LOmF5eceEyA


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2008)

rak007 said:


> Cornflakes with Milk ?
> Is it a good alternative to Oat meal (Oatmeal tastes very bad IMO)


Yeah you are right! Oatmeal isn't great to taste. The best option I use is Muesli. You will get lot of varieties in it. Why don't you try that out? I think its a better option that cornflakes.

I think the suggestions given by third eye is good. Most of his suggestions will help.
Some of my suggestions will be:
1. Go for Skimmed Milk which has 0.5% fat. I have recently started using it

2. For people working I'm not sure whether having meals 5-6 times a day is feasible. Especially in office where we will not get the low calorie stuff

3. Try to avoid White bread, Paneer,Pasta etc

4. Too be honest even I found it very difficult to get time out for exercise finally I had to decide on joining a fitness center nearby. The 2-3 things that I can suggest you for home exercises are 
1. Twister which I had already mentioned
2. Stepper(should cost you around 2.5 K)
3.Cycling

5. Try to google about negative calories here you will find out the list of foods which will help you in loosing weight.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 12, 2008)

windchimes said:


> Watch this device Cardio Twister. Is this thing available in India ? And anyone knows how much it costs? Seems pretty good but didnt read any reviews yet
> 
> *in.youtube.com/watch?v=LOmF5eceEyA



Well ..most reviews goes against it.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2008)

^^Get a stationary bike.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a stationary bike but it used ........ errr.... for drying clothes


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2008)

The best suggestion I have for you all is to look for Taebo work outby Billy Banks. I'm sure it will help you in burning your fat. My friend is following that and he told me it works. You dont even need any exercising equipment as well.


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Aug 12, 2008)

will sauna belt makes 6 abs pack like srk have ?? if yes tell me i will order 5 belt..

hmm 5 belt for ..2 for mine leg...2 for mine hand..& 1 for mine stomach..so that i have 6 + 6 + 6+6+6 abs....lol


----------

